# Declaracion pareja estable/hecho



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm non eea national living with my spanish partner here in barcelona, I entered spain through schengen visa but now it was already expired. Now me and my partner went to the lawyer last week and we signed the declaration of unmarried partner and notarized it. Now can I use that to get my NIE?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalkal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm non eea national living with my spanish partner here in barcelona, I entered spain through schengen visa but now it was already expired. Now me and my partner went to the lawyer last week and we signed the declaration of unmarried partner and notarized it. Now can I use that to get my NIE?


you don't need anything to get a NIE, so I imagine you mean a resident permit?

I'm not sure if being a registered _pareja de hecho _means you can get a resident permit/card - I suspect it might though - check with the extranjería


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> you don't need anything to get a NIE, so I imagine you mean a resident permit?
> 
> I'm not sure if being a registered _pareja de hecho _means you can get a resident permit/card - I suspect it might though - check with the extranjería


Yes maybe the reaidence card. Because I went to ayuntamiento last month and they said they are not doing anymore in the town hall or aguntamiento so they recommend just do in the lawyer and they said just notarize it. So I've done everything already only if this docs I can use to apply for my residence permit for unamrried partner of an Spanish national.


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes and no. The official policy of the immigration office is that you cannot use a private pareja de hecho to apply for a residency permit, only a public pareja de hecho signed on a registry at _any_ ayuntamiento. If you ask them, that's what they will tell you. However, you can apply for arraigo-exceptionales with your private pareja de hecho and they may or may not accept it. It could be a long shot so it would be much easier just to sign a public pareja de hecho. Since the ayuntamiento of Barcelona city no longer has a registry, you can sign on any of the open registries around the city. There are lots, just look around for one that is most convenient for you.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

melissa20001 said:


> Yes and no. The official policy of the immigration office is that you cannot use a private pareja de hecho to apply for a residency permit, only a public pareja de hecho signed on a registry at _any_ ayuntamiento. If you ask them, that's what they will tell you. However, you can apply for arraigo-exceptionales with your private pareja de hecho and they may or may not accept it. It could be a long shot so it would be much easier just to sign a public pareja de hecho. Since the ayuntamiento of Barcelona city no longer has a registry, you can sign on any of the open registries around the city. There are lots, just look around for one that is most convenient for you.


Thanks melissa for you response. But in the ayuntamiento, they are the one who recommend to me where to go to register for pareja de hecho. And after you have the docs you go to Colegi Notari that's what they told me. So I have already the docs they stamped already and put the seal from the Colegi Notari. Do you know where are the open registries around the city? And how to apply for that arraigo -exeptionales?


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, that's correct. Your pareja de hecho is legally recognized. However, the ayuntamiento and the extranjeria are two different offices. The ayuntamiento does not process residency of third-country nationals. If you want residency, you have to go to the extranjeria, and they want to see a _public_ pareja de hecho, not a private one. 

The reason why you cannot sign a public registry at the ayuntamiento in Barcelona city is because they cancelled it to try to prevent third-country nationals from using the public pareja de hecho to get residency. They know that the extranjeria only accepts _public_ pareja de hecho and not private ones. You can sign a private one at a notary if you want, but that does not help you get residency from the extranjeria.

In any case, you can try the other ways that I suggested for your residency.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

melissa20001 said:


> Yes, that's correct. Your pareja de hecho is legally recognized. However, the ayuntamiento and the extranjeria are two different offices. The ayuntamiento does not process residency of third-country nationals. If you want residency, you have to go to the extranjeria, and they want to see a _public_ pareja de hecho, not a private one.
> 
> The reason why you cannot sign a public registry at the ayuntamiento in Barcelona city is because they cancelled it to try to prevent third-country nationals from using the public pareja de hecho to get residency. They know that the extranjeria only accepts _public_ pareja de hecho and not private ones. You can sign a private one at a notary if you want, but that does not help you get residency from the extranjeria.
> 
> In any case, you can try the other ways that I suggested for your residency.


So where can I sign or register for public pareja de hecho? We have been living together with my spanish partner for almost two years now. And thats what we want to register first pareja de hecho so that I can get residency permit. For the arraigo-exeptionales hows the processing for that? Where can I go is it in extranjeria?


----------

